# Shopmade Block Plane Presentation



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

On June 30th,last Thursday evening I did a presentation at the local woodworking club meeting in the WoodCraft store shop to about 20 members. I had made a batch of 32 planes and gave each attendee one, they got to pick out the one that suited them. I had already given away 15 of the planes to woodworkers in the weeks before the meeting. 
The presentation was on how to make a block plane from the 2010 Wood magazine article.
Here are some pictures of the planes, hope it doesn't bore you guys.They are fun and easy to make. It only takes 3 blocks of wood the center block and the 2 sides.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ummmmmmmm....
*HERB!!!*
This is *AWESOME* and* IT BOGGLES THE MIND...*...........


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Do we get to vote?
(I'm voting early...  )
https://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=370317&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1559511858


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The gifting of the planes far outweighs the effort, Herb!!!

A tip of the hat to you sir! well done!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Do we get to vote?
> (I'm voting early...  )
> https://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=370317&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1559511858


I need to vote.. often...
and I whole heartily agree w/ you DIV...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I need to vote.. often...
> and I whole heartily agree w/ you DIV...


LMAO
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb, looks like you're going into the collectable plane business. Gorgeous gadgets guy!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Herb,Your planes not only look good but work like a charm.. James


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> Herb,Your planes not only look good but work like a charm.. James


James they do work good, and I love the feel of them, everyone at the meeting seemed to like them too. 
I am happy to report that no one needed a bandaide from testing out the sharpness of the blade. I had some just in case though.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh man those are wonderful


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a lot of sandpaper.

You're too good hearted Herb!! Well, maybe not.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Little wtks of art Herb.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> On June 30th,last Thursday evening I did a presentation at the local woodworking club meeting in the WoodCraft store shop to about 20 members. I had made a batch of 32 planes and gave each attendee one, they got to pick out the one that suited them. I had already given away 15 of the planes to woodworkers in the weeks before the meeting.
> The presentation was on how to make a block plane from the 2010 Wood magazine article.
> Here are some pictures of the planes, hope it doesn't bore you guys.They are fun and easy to make. It only takes 3 blocks of wood the center block and the 2 sides.
> Herb


Bored to death......righttttt. gee wiz Herb, you make that look like child's play. Now I have a new complex to deal with!

Damned lucky group at Woodcraft, had I known........All we get at my Woodcraft is good deals and free doughnuts and coffee!


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautiful! Let us know when you are coming to the Woodcraft in Bloomington Minnesota!😁


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow that is super nice!! Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done Herb. Mine still gains compliments for you.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sreilly said:


> Bored to death......righttttt. gee wiz Herb, you make that look like child's play. Now I have a new complex to deal with!
> 
> Damned lucky group at Woodcraft, had I known........All we get at my Woodcraft is good deals and free doughnuts and coffee!


Steve, WoodCraft treats us great. The Woodcraft rep,also a member, handed out to everyone one of these little Incra pocket rulers that were like this one W/O the red bar and thumb nuts. that were marked $12.99. They also give us a 10% discount on anything we buy on meeting night.
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/incra-tiny-t-rule

I want to thank all for their generous comments, it makes it even more fun, except for the guy that was picking up each plane and examining it pointing out the flaws,then setting it back down and picking up another one doing the same etc.
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

There's nothing plain about Herb's Planes!

Herb, I hope you didn't give the nitpicker one.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> There's nothing plain about Herb's Planes!
> 
> Herb, I hope you didn't give the nitpicker one.


Yup he found one that met his fancy, after I told him to put his microscope away and move aside and let other people in to pick out their plane. LOL.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> Yup he found one that met his fancy, after I told him to put his microscope away and move aside and let other people in to pick out their plane. LOL.
> Herb


Pretty sure I know that guy......or at least his brother. Some people....don't get me started.............


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

they're not just plain planes. They're worth the drive to Acton!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb Looks like been busy having fun. Those are great, I'm sure all the members were happy to get one of them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Parking Spot*



Herb Stoops said:


> Steve, WoodCraft treats us great. The Woodcraft rep,also a member, handed out to everyone one of these little Incra pocket rulers that were like this one W/O the red bar and thumb nuts. that were marked $12.99. They also give us a 10% discount on anything we buy on meeting night.
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/incra-tiny-t-rule
> 
> I want to thank all for their generous comments, it makes it even more fun, *except for the guy that was picking up each plane and examining it pointing out the flaws,*then setting it back down and picking up another one doing the same etc.
> Herb


Herb; has he figured out to remove 'it' from the place you forcefully 'installed' it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Herb; has he figured out to remove 'it' from the place you forcefully 'installed' it?


OOOOOWEE..... it did cross my mind, Dan,
He is our know-it-all guy who never brings a show and tell, has no tools, has no computer, knows everything about both, has done it all, never shuts up during the meetings, cross examines the speaker, I am sure you have met this type.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> I am sure you have met this type.


I'd like to...
*SNORK!!!!*


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Herb your planes are beautiful and your gesture of gifting the planes is beyond words. What an incredible act.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb; can't the group banish him? Doesn't sound like he's adding anything of value to the association. 
Wouldn't be surprised if he's driving members away.
Antway, back to your artworks!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm assuming you're not supplying the iron. What width iron do they use?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I'm assuming you're not supplying the iron. What width iron do they use?


They would be useless,Tom, without the blade. Yes, They have the blade. The blades are mostly 1 5/8" wide some 1 3/8" Stanley block plane blades. I buy them from Highland hardware and off ebay. They cost around $12.-$14. including shipping.
They are about 1/3 too long so I cut them to size with my handy HF cutoff tool and an abrasive wheel. Then smooth the cut on the grinder and sharpen them on a lapidary wheel to a mirror finish.

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW... Just WOW, Herb! Those are absolutely GORGEOUS! I wouldn't wanna use it! It's too beautiful!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The beauty in those planes is surpassed only by your generosity...You are quite the man, sir...! ! !

And besides the effort to make the planes, your presentation must have had everybody on the edge of their seats.

I read the article put out by the club and it is just nothing short of fantastic. The praise and appreciation they expressed was really pleasurable to read. I read it a couple of times just to make sure I didn't miss anything.

Thank you for being here to show us these magnificent pieces...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

What we need is the address to your online store...….

Definitely an incredible gift. I could probably get my beloved bride to clear a space on the mantle for one of those!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

probably???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I read the article put out by the club and it is just nothing short of fantastic.


here's the article...

.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yay Herb!!! Not many people like you in the world today.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I like him a lot. >


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the post Stick, a great article. Congratulations again Herb.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

That's a great job Herb.
I went to the Sydney Artisans and Woodwork show recently, and was excited because the programme had a class on making a Japanese block plane for free. Sadly it was a mistake by the organisers, so I didn't get to make one.

I had hoped to do it under the guidance of an expert.

Ah well, hopefully you've inspired another crop of woodworkers to get in and make.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> WOW... Just WOW, Herb! Those are absolutely GORGEOUS! I wouldn't wanna use it! It's too beautiful!


Hi, Barb.
I am the proud owner of one of them and I have the same problem. It is so beautiful to be used. :happy::happy:


----------

